# Laco, Stowa, Archimede Retro-style Aviator Watches



## HikeTheWorld (Jan 5, 2008)

Laco, Stowa and Archimede all make a comparable WWII, retro-styled aviator/flieger watch using an ETA 2824 movement. I am trying to determine which is the better value. For the sake of brevity I've tried to only compare like models. Each company has variations on the theme that add to the basic price. These are recent prices that I've found for each model. Since I live in the USA I have converted to dollars (weak as a kitten these days, but that's another tale). I have not factored shipping in because it varies so widely from place to place.

1. Laco Flieger, ETA 2824, exhibition back $399

2. Stowa Aviator, ETA 2824-2, exhibition back, $690

3. Archimede Pilot, ETA 2824-2, $480 exhibition back, $515 solid back

Can anyone tell me which of these watches is the best bargain? Is the Stowa actually worth $300 more than the Laco? I haven't been able to determine if the Laco movement is the basic 22824 or the slightly improved -2 version. From everything I can tell all of these watches should run about the same and endure environmental factors at similar levels.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So many things affect to cost/price...

Mostly its perception of quality, theres no doubt that Stowa has a great reputation for quality, its up to you to decide if its worth the extra money....That will probably have the best resale if thats important to you or not.....

Like you say, the basics are the same, I doubt there will be any real world differences.....

Its all in the name/badge really









Welcome to the forum...

I love these style watches , but I would only want a large handwind really, it seems wrong to have those lovely crowns and not hand wind them.


----------



## HikeTheWorld (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input. And the greetings. So much to think about. One reason I have an affinity for these WWII style German Flieger watches is because my grandfather was a German who fought in the war on the eastern front. I realize that's hardly an entre into the hearts of you British, but time marches on. Not trying to romanticize anything here. But I do love the simplicity and clean lines of those watches. I sometimes wonder why anyone would wear anything else.


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

My Archimede pilot arrives tomoz, will report back then. It may not have the history, but it looks good and service from Thomas Ickler is very good...............


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

DaveP said:


> My Archimede pilot arrives tomoz, will report back then. It may not have the history, but it looks good and service from Thomas Ickler is very good...............


I bought an Archimede Pilot 42mm at X mas







. I looked at the Stowa but couldn't justify the extra money.  The Archimede is nicely made and the crisp bold face looks well on the wrist. I had e-mailed Ickler with enquiries before purchase and they were really prompt and helpful. Overall I am very pleased with the watch.


----------

